# Welcome to Roll it up :)



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello,
I am about to post on some new people's introduction threads, but I noticed something, and wanted to help the new people out...

If you post an introduction for yourself, and no one replies to it...
Try posting on OTHER people's introduction threads 
You can make some new friends that might go to your thread, or add you, AND you can put a link to YOUR introduction, so that anyone that reads THEIR intro, can click a button, and automatically post on YOUR introduction next 


Also, once you've met some people in introductions, maybe try to help out some people in "Plant problems", answer a question or two, letting everyone know that you know a little bit about some ganja, THEN post your introduction link there also...



For anyone that doesn't know how to link 
Click the picture of the globe with the chain above your post, like I can see it right now as I type this...That's where you will see it, while you are typing...
Click it. Copy and paste the URL, or "Web Address" of the thread you are linking...
And that's that


----------



## koopatroopa (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everybuddy, nice to be part of the community, I'm pretty noob, but learning. I'm a registered nurse and have very much so seen the negative aspects of big pharma over the years, I like to think mj has a place in healthcare and well recreation as well.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 28, 2012)

koopatroopa said:


> Hello everybuddy, nice to be part of the community, I'm pretty noob, but learning. I'm a registered nurse and have very much so seen the negative aspects of big pharma over the years, I like to think mj has a place in healthcare and well recreation as well.


Welcome to the site, hope you don't get trolled to much for being a little informed.


----------



## Psycho Mantis (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the community but not in growing. Looking to talking to people and understanding their various perspectives on growing. "Free your mind"


----------



## shizzO (Dec 29, 2012)

Gonna start chillin here more & collecting info. I'm Obzervetheband on Youtube..here's my latest video.
Just got a new camera,gonna be delivered in the next week.http://youtu.be/zSPlMF0ePrU Sub Me..I sub Back!!


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Dec 29, 2012)

you are so civic minded, Fin, its so awesome!! 
you get as gold star for the day!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 29, 2012)

Psycho Mantis said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the community but not in growing. Looking to talking to people and understanding their various perspectives on growing. "Free your mind"


Welcome to the site, there are lots of ways to grow, hope you get some new perspective 


shizzO said:


> Gonna start chillin here more & collecting info. I'm Obzervetheband on Youtube..here's my latest video.
> Just got a new camera,gonna be delivered in the next week.http://youtu.be/zSPlMF0ePrU Sub Me..I sub Back!!


Welcome to the site. I update using videos also, and share ideas sometimes through my videos. I'll check yours out


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 30, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Welcome to the site, hope you don't get trolled to much for being a little informed.


WOW FIN!!!! You will do anything to get followers won't you??? "Let's post in the newb section and get people that don't know I'm and idiot to follow me" must be what you're thinking. You get trolled a lot on here for some of the shit you post and even though I am a troll myself (I even warn people of my trolling activity) I haven't trolled you! I've made it a point not to follow your threads because of how many people already troll you! This just gives me a little more understanding of why you get the treatment you do! Carry on fin, I know the joy you bring my fellow trolls!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 30, 2012)

so now you start yet another useless already present thread, in order to gain page post count . . . . . .

does ROLLITUP admin not realize as soon as other realize they can make money 

by spamming as many seemingly almost usefull threads and get google checks for it 

spamming th board with pointless replicated threads by copy cats and the original fin


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Dec 30, 2012)

koopatroopa said:


> Hello everybuddy, nice to be part of the community, I'm pretty noob, but learning. I'm a registered nurse and have very much so seen the negative aspects of big pharma over the years, I like to think mj has a place in healthcare and well recreation as well.


Welcome! I like people in the medical field, I've had a lot of surgeries and my wife is/has a BSN! It comes in handy when you have no guts!


----------



## BoopScoop4 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you..this is my "go to" site ! But I'm having trouble figuring out how to use it..all info helps...tried posting pics a few months ago..didn't work..:/..now I can't see other peoples pics ?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

NoGutsGrower said:


> WOW FIN!!!! You will do anything to get followers won't you???


If you look, I made this thread over a year ago. To help noobs. And I don't have to "do anything" to "get followers" I just talk and you guys troll me with no work necessary on my end. I'm just here helping nooblettes


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 30, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> so now you start yet another useless already present thread


This thread is over a year old


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

What's up noobs??


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Mar 21, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> What's up noobs??


Not much you know jus laughin at your grows and enjoying the success of others.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Not much you know jus laughin at your grows and enjoying the success of others.


  So a guy named "GrowinTheDank" isn't growing his own weed?


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Mar 22, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> So a guy named "GrowinTheDank" isn't growing his own weed?


I think he probably is.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 22, 2013)

GrowinTheDank said:


> I think he probably is.


I don't think he is.


----------

